# Hog Hunting



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Wondering why there are not more people hunting hogs. They are a nuisance; a lot of land owners freely allow access for hunting hogs; there is no season; there are no limits; everyone (well most everyone) eats pork. 

Is it because they must be hunted at night? Or, is it because it is dangerous to the hunter? 

I'm thinking that if the number of deer hunters were to take to the woods and fields for hogs, as often as they do for deer, the number of hogs would be reduced dramatically. I know there is a level of skill required to hunt hogs, as opposed to sitting in a shooting house and waiting for a deer to walk by. But, skills can be learned and perfected. Heck, we used to hunt deer by tracking and stalking, and was pretty successful. The more we hunted, the better we got.

Just wondering. headscratching:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah I don't know, they taste funny, the boars are to nasty to eat, they carry 14 diseases that can be transmitted to man....they might hurt me, I don't have a big enough gun to kill them...on public land, you cannot bait so your chance of getting to where they are is limited. I would just forgetaboutit


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd looove to go boar hunting. Can you only hunt them at night? So you hunt with infrared/flir scopes? I absolutely love wild boar meat, but i've only had european wild boar... Might taste different then dirty south swampland wildboar... Dunno. But i would shoot a few just for the heck of it and to somewhat control their numbers.


----------



## beaudry7577 (Oct 25, 2011)

Id love to hog hunt, but i have nowhere to do it. If you know some places by all means let me know


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Same here! looking to go but know of no where! sign me up!

TRP


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

you do not want to go, it is very dangerous, hogs will kill you and when hunting you are in snake territory, buy the pork at your grocery store, it is cheaper, safer, disease free and better.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Frank was that you in the Destin Log the other day?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

No really, want to go. spent more time hog hunting in carolina than deer. 

aint skeerd! 

TRP


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Night hunting:

What Ive been told, to hunt with a spot light you need a special permit, but if you have NVG or NV Scope, you do not need a permit. You may want to check with FWC to make sure that is correct. 

Frank, take me with you and I will prove myself. If I fail I owe you a case of beer.

TRP


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

No Tyler, those guys were too ******* even for me...and you know me, I never run out of bullets, jump on their backs and use a homemade spear. Sounded like a tall tale to me...lol

Pirate, I know nothing about hog hunting and after reading the Destin Log story...LOL


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> No Tyler, those guys were too ******* even for me...and you know me, I never run out of bullets, jump on their backs and use a homemade spear. Sounded like a tall tale to me...lol
> 
> Pirate, I know nothing about hog hunting and after reading the Destin Log story...LOL


 
Yea.. I figured It wasn't you.. If it was you though I would tell you BS!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Tyler, I would not be caught on here telling that story...LOL Too funny, I would like to take go out and give them some help.

Pirate, Nite w permit requires the landowners permission(letter), private land only, and a FWC permit for the specific parcel of land you are hunting and a different permit for each parcel. The NV does not require the permit but only the landowners permission on private land.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

All i need is a place to kill one!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Frank- Thanks for the Clarification.

Matt- Im with you!

TRP


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Me too! all these lease managers should welcome the security, yr rd feeding and removing hogs from their leases off deer season. Of course they would want people w knowledge and the means to kill, report and manage the place off season.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

You can hunt hogs whenever, they move more at night though...I hunt on Yellow River and there are plenty of hogs on the north and south side of the river. The south side is mainly eglin so you will need that permit and the rest is WMA so there are plenty of places to find hogs. Like I have said before on here they are not easy to kill and espically w/o bait but if you stick close to the swamps you will come across them. As for the taste a sow isn't bad but a boar IMO is just not that good.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

The piglet is where the best meat is! the boar for the tusks and the sow for population control and target practice. Back in NC we used to donate the hogs to homeless shelters. Used to clear farmers lands for free...anything for an excuse to hunt with assorted weapons!

TRP


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey . I got 2 hogs on Escambia river ,1st part of Jan . a male about 70 lbs and a female about 100 lbs . very lean . took it to oakes procesor in chumukla and had about 50 lbs of smoked sausage . kept the backstrap / loins ? very good . no ribs because they are so lean . killed both with a 270 .


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

jcoss15 said:


> You can hunt hogs whenever, they move more at night though...I hunt on Yellow River and there are plenty of hogs on the north and south side of the river. The south side is mainly eglin so you will need that permit and the rest is WMA so there are plenty of places to find hogs. Like I have said before on here they are not easy to kill and espically w/o bait but if you stick close to the swamps you will come across them. As for the taste a sow isn't bad but a boar IMO is just not that good.


 
where is yellow river ? is that near holly florida ? by the way see any gators ? thanks. I agree Big hogs stink , unless they had their balls shot off before age 2 . the little 70 lb'er I got was better than any I ever bought .


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm going to a place up in Alabama in a few weeks where they are usually in the 300-400 lb class. I got another place in Perry, Fl. that I will try out next month or so.
My son who is in the army out in El Paso and I will be hunting hogs in Texas.
Anybody that wants to get together and don't mind an ole Jarhead to go gator or hog hunting, just send me a post. I got trailer, reloading equipment, rifles that will knock a tank over. Just let me know!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

fishn4real said:


> A lot of land owners freely allow access for hunting hogs"................:


Are you serious? I look regularly. It's hard enough finding a place that will lease. If you know of any, by all means share!


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> Me too! all these lease managers should welcome the security, yr rd feeding and removing hogs from their leases off deer season. Of course they would want people w knowledge and the means to kill, report and manage the place off season.


I have seen those little spotted hogs like the one in your pic . think I might start trapping hogs again .would like to catch one of those little dudes .


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

Marine Scout said:


> I'm going to a place up in Alabama in a few weeks where they are usually in the 300-400 lb class. I got another place in Perry, Fl. that I will try out next month or so.
> My son who is in the army out in El Paso and I will be hunting hogs in Texas.
> Anybody that wants to get together and don't mind an ole Jarhead to go gator or hog hunting, just send me a post. I got trailer, reloading equipment, rifles that will knock a tank over. Just let me know!!


 
I'm up for it ! Going to get some gator tail ! Hope to get some tags this year .


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> Are you serious? I look regularly. It's hard enough finding a place that will lease. If you know of any, by all means share!


Hsif - it's called huntin. :thumbsup: first you find out where the hogs are. When you find an area that has a problem with the hogs (you probably won't get this consideration with anything other than hogs), then you focus in on particular landowners that have a really bad problem. Then offer your services.

You kinda have to work for it, but probably worth the effort. They don't advertise on craigslist.:whistling:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I am gonna start hog hunting on the wma here in the delta in mobile. If anyone wants to go after I scout and find some in a month or so we can.


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I am gonna start hog hunting on the wma here in the delta in mobile. If anyone wants to go after I scout and find some in a month or so we can.


Let me know . I would love to .


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

longcut said:


> where is yellow river ? is that near holly florida ? by the way see any gators ? thanks. I agree Big hogs stink , unless they had their balls shot off before age 2 . the little 70 lb'er I got was better than any I ever bought .


Yellow river flows basically from Opp Ala. all the way down to BW bay, My advice is to go on google earth and start at the mouth of the river its just south of I 10 bridge and then start working your way back up river. IMO the best place for hogs is north of millers bluff through the holt/milligan areas of the river. There are decent ridges and swamp flats in this section and you can find sign fairly easy and also find some dry ground during higher water levels. As far as the gators are concered yes I've seen more gators in the last 5 yrs than in my entire life combined on yellow river...and people say hunters kill off everything they see..HA!


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

I hunt Cotton lake, I go early am. Hogs are ready to bed down, I have popped them then. Wild hog taste wonderful when they eat the lg white acorns. And yes, if your not careful they will hurt you or even kill you. I go with others


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Wild hog meat is very good if prepared properly. I just hate to clean the stinky things.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

takes me about 30 minutes, to quarter one, just need the right tools.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> Are you serious? I look regularly. It's hard enough finding a place that will lease. If you know of any, by all means share!


Pretty easy if you ask around. I have 3 different pieces of land in FL to hunt hogs as I please. All loaded with more than your fair share. I'll start in on them after turkey season, we have a few pics with 25+ pigs at one time. I could care less about hunting hogs but it's great practice for bow hunting and I know a ton of people that has been wanting some meat.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dear Splittine, 
Please be my friend...


----------

